# Toilet Leaking



## boongoon (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello,

I have a house that I have been working on. The toilet leaks from the floor where the toilet meets the floor. I tried several times to replace the wax ring and to no success. I have even replaced the toilet and the same problem. Please help.

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

boongoon, your profile says you are a general contractor. Before we can help, are you licensed to do plumbing? If so, what code do you follow?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

The wax ring is probably upside down.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I went to a house once where the HO tried to use one of those DIY books. Found that the plastic cover was not removed from the wax ring!

I was told the "Book" did not mention removing it!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

boongoon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a house that I have been working on. The toilet leaks from the floor where the toilet meets the floor. I tried several times to replace the wax ring and to no success. I have even replaced the toilet and the same problem. Please help.
> 
> ...


The other plumbers on here are probably going to be pissed at me for letting you in on this. But I like helping people out. So here goes.

The secret for these problem toilets is Liquid Nails adhesive. It takes at least one whole tube per toilet, sometimes a tube and a half. But it works every time. And it's cheap. 

Ever wonder why most plumbers carry Liquid Nails on their truck? Now you know.

Feel free to pass this tip on to your buddies. It's time we in the plumbing trade quit hogging all our secrets to ourselves.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

22rifle said:


> The other plumbers on here are probably going to be pissed at me for letting you in on this. But I like helping people out. So here goes.
> 
> The secret for these problem toilets is Liquid Nails adhesive. It takes at least one whole tube per toilet, sometimes a tube and a half. But it works every time. And it's cheap.
> 
> ...


 
Oh boy.... here we go. I refuse to give up my Pro-poxy secret. I call it the permatoilet. Thats all I am saying.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but come on man! Why why why are you troubling us with this?
Have you never looked down when on the toilet and seen the caulking around it? The toilet tapers towards the back for a reason bub. Caulk the damn joint between the floor and the toilet. The water will run straight to the drain. Stop being cheap, spend the $2 on caulking and stop asking silly questions. BUY A COLOR MATCHING CAULKING by the way.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread will remain open.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All of these hot tips are covered in my DIYer guide to plumbing.
Ask for it by wame at your local book store...
Or, if your to cheap to buy one go to the library...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry Ron, closed the thread before you responded the second time around. 

Thread re opened


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's not leaking.


It's crying in desperation.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Geez. Why don't you look it up at lowes . com on how to fix a toilet leak? Why not go ahead and ask us who we are all voting for? The nerve...:icon_mad:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

boongoon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a house that I have been working on. The toilet leaks from the floor where the toilet meets the floor. I tried several times to replace the wax ring and to no success. I have even replaced the toilet and the same problem. Please help.
> 
> ...


Do you preform surgery on your relatives and neighbors?....didn't think so, you call a doctor right?

Call a licensed plumber my friend, That's why there are there :thumbup:

SIDE NOTE: I have always heard that expression "Three is a charm" but in your case I think it's time for a knowledgeable plumber to come in


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Toilet - 3
Contractor - 0


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

boongoon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a house that I have been working on. The toilet leaks from the floor where the toilet meets the floor. I tried several times to replace the wax ring and to no success. I have even replaced the toilet and the same problem. *Please help.*
> 
> ...


*Please give me money.* I fix plumbing for a living, not for charity or fun.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

boongoon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a house that I have been working on. The toilet leaks from the floor where the toilet meets the floor. I tried several times to replace the wax ring and to no success. I have even replaced the toilet and the same problem. Please help.
> 
> ...


Evan, let me first apologize about my friends, they are just having some fun. What you need to do is get some gasket material from your local auto parts place. They only have black so you'll need to buy paint to match the color of your toilet. Use a LOT of the gasket material on the bottom of the toilet where it meets the floor. Don'T worry about getting it on the toilet or your hands for that matter because it wipes right off. Once you have it sealed just add a little paint. Problem solved.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get one of these.










They never leak.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the person down below if the upper one did spring a leak!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Evan, let me first apologize about my friends, they are just having some fun. What you need to do is get some gasket material from your local auto parts place. They only have black so you'll need to buy paint to match the color of your toilet. Use a LOT of the gasket material on the bottom of the toilet where it meets the floor. Don'T worry about getting it on the toilet or your hands for that matter because it wipes right off. Once you have it sealed just add a little paint. Problem solved.


You're right, I am sorry too, I was just messing.,

I would suggest just to completely removing the toilet and then I would go out to home depot or lowes and get a giant flower pot with a plant and place it over the flange , then hang a sign on the door.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You've all seen Billy Mays pitching Mighty Putty. I'll let you in on a secret...
Whenever I have a toilet that is difficult to set and I can't get it to stop leaking I set the toilet in place and mark the floor with a pencil. I then put Mighty Putty approx 1" thick all the way covering the floor and flange but not the drain hole. I Press the toilet into it, tighten the bolts and trim away the excess. I have never had a callback on one that I did this way.

JB Weld will also work.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

The bottom line is: if you can't set a toilet after three tries, then its time to stop being a cheapskate and call a plumber.:whistling2:


----------

